# Activar 4 reles con TTL



## gaudi_gabriev (Oct 26, 2007)

Necesito activar y desactivar 4 relés, modelo 942H-2C-12DS mediante una señal ttl proveniente de una HD74LS02. He tratado varias configuraciones pero nada funciona 

Estoy tratando de utilizar los relés para switchear entre lineas telefonicas, los 4 reles deben activarse simultaneamente cuando salga el 1 logico de la compuerta. Este rele es de tipo RELAY DOBLE 12V 5A/125 VAC.

El circuito esta alimentado por una fuente de 5Vdc, incluyendo los relés, no se si el problema se debe a que no es suficiente para activarlos, pero si alguien conoce algun diseño que funcione y que utilice una sola fuente (5 o 12V) seria de gran ayuda. 

Espero ayuda! es realmente importante. Gracias!

P.D: les envio el datasheet de los relés, la resistencia de las bobinas medidas con el tester es de 279 ohm.


----------



## clocko (Oct 27, 2007)

intenta con este a mi me ha funcionado solo que si el relay es de 12v tienes que usar 12v para el relay y 5 volts para los TTL las tierras de ambos voltajes se conectan juntas.


----------



## gaudi_gabriev (Oct 27, 2007)

Si, ese es el esquema que he estado utilizando, pero la diferencia es que en lugar de un solo relay la compuerta debe activar 4 relays en paralelo, simultaneamente. ¿Como hago en ese caso?

He estado tratando de forzar el circuito utilizando solo una fuente de 5V por razones de practicidad, y me ha servido para activar al menos un relay. pero no para los 4. ¿Crees que sea imposible hacer eso?

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Saint_ (Oct 27, 2007)

hola,  si el relay es de 12v, hay que darle los 12v si le das menos voltaje no garantisas que se active, asi que mejor utilizas 12v y un 7805 para tener 5v y asi alimentas q tus TTLs en cuanto a ctivar 4relays en paralelo te recomiendo utilizar un ULN2003 que tiene 7 transistores justo para el tipo de aplicasion que quieres, solo tienes que darle la nisma señal a cuatro entradas del ULN y poner los cuatro relays a las salidas respectivas de este integrado, por que si quieres utilizar el esquema anterior tendrias que hacerle algunas modificaciones un areglo de transistores.,.y .


----------



## El nombre (Oct 28, 2007)

Cuatro al  mismo tiempo? 

Coloca un transistor más potente y puedes accionar todos los que quieras (que te aguante el transistor)

Suerte

PD siempre pretendemos complicar las cosas


----------



## gaudi_gabriev (Oct 29, 2007)

Gracias por el comentario Saint_

Al principio use el uln2003 con la fuente de 5V. y claro, no funciono. Pero tengo otra duda, el uln se conecta directamente a la compuerta y el relay o se necesita colocar resistencias para graduar la corriente? lo digo porq si el uln es un arreglo de darlingtons me imagino hay que graduar la corriente que maneja para que pueda activar los relays.

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Saint_ (Oct 29, 2007)

hola, el ULN2003, es un areglo de transistores pero esta fabricado para funcionar con logica TTL, por tanto solo lo conestas y ya, no requieres de resistores para limitar la corriente de base de los transisitores del ULN, este ya tiene incorporado las resistencia internamente, asi que solo se conecta derectamente al las salidas TTL y al relay.


----------



## gaudi_gabriev (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey. todo funciono perfecto, tanto el uln como el 7805 

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## deivid85 (Nov 30, 2009)

gaudi puedes mostrar como te quedo el circuito porfavor. ???  gracias.. !


----------

